# Chicago Gamer



## JoeGKushner (Mar 3, 2003)

I see some activity here and some there but not a lot of uniformity among the players and those who wish to play.  Figured it'd be better to start up my own thread.

Name's Joe G Kushner, 31 years old with about 18 years of RPG experience.  Currently playing a 3rd edition game set in the Scarred Lands.  When I GM, I use point buy system (32 points), and allow pretty much anything with approval.  Some companies that I carefully scrutinize include Mongoose and Avalanche Press, otherwise it's usually a look and a nod.

The game is on Saturday but I don't have a lot of 'jive' with the group.  Three members are young and into lan parties so they're constantly missing the game.  As a GM, this makes it very difficult to GM or even want to GM.  Hence the desire to run a new group.  My only consistant free time, due to working the dreaded 2nd shift, is Saturday afternoon rougly 12 PM to 6 PM.  Occassionally I'm open for Sunday but it's not a consistant bit so I'd rather do Saturday.

I'd be willing to play or GM on a Saturday group.  Currently when I play on Sundays, it's at a buddy's house on Cicero by Belmont.  On Saturdays, we usualy play at my house by Evanston and Linconwood (Devon-California).  

Hope to hear from some people either to join an ongoing gorup or to start a new one.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 6, 2003)

Damn.

You're quite a ways from Batavia, otherwise I'd be glad to have you...  Our gaming group will be losing a player late this spring.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 16, 2003)

It's strange though.  There are a lot of games going on outside of Chicago.  I mean like 60-90 minutes outside.  Good to see the game thriving though.  Guess there's just too much to do in the city already eh?


----------



## CTD (Mar 24, 2003)

Metro transit is your friend. Honestly.

I'm leaving the area so I'm no good to you now, but I have had people take the train out of the city to make a regular game. We just picked them up at the local station. Relatively short ride, and you get to the games outside of Chicago...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Apr 5, 2003)

Have you tried the Wizards board for players?


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 20, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47780


----------

